# Various ModWheel Vibrato Methods



## chimuelo (Jul 30, 2019)

Just updated to Omnisphere 2 point something with 4 parts and hardware presets.
I use to do the 4 parts myself but had to use Multis which ate up CPU.
The parts doesn’t seem different than as far as CPU draw goes.

Anyways I’d love to hear how others get really big modulations because I just added a Scope Modular Synth trick to Omnisphere.
You need a true Vibrato effect like you see on an EPiano then I add an LFO to twist Coarse Tuning.
The same MIDI CC# controls Analog Vibrato Depth, LFO Depth and Unison Depth and it’s truly magnificent.

I could always use others advice on how they get creative with Omnisphere.

I did try setting the Chorus up but too phase-y so unison Depth was pretty clean.

Cheerz


----------

